# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Relocating kitchen sink drain

## tetra

Hi, I'm planning on a kitchen renovation and would like to relocate the kitchen sink (therefore drain). The house is on a cement slab. Pardon my building ignorance but does this mean the drain pipe will be into the cement slab. Am I correct in thinking to chisel a "trench" across the room in the cement to run the drain pipe? How deep should the pipe be and any other considerations?
Thanks

----------


## Pulse

Can you run the drain in the 150mm kickboard space under the cupboards? 
how far are you moving it?

----------


## tetra

No, I'm planning to pull the adjoining wall to the lounge down > making lounge bigger, and want the sink either on an island or across the other side of the room (no adjoining cupboards to present location).

----------


## ausdesign

If the cupbords butt up to an outside wall the waste will have to run through the inside of the cupboard. if not & you can't run back to the original waste pipe coming through the slab you have a problem. 
You won't be able to 'trench' the slab. Besides getting through the reo which is somewhere around 25mm down unless you can keep the reo intact & thicken the slab under the pipe you'll be in more trouble than ned kelly.
The other option is to jack hammer through the slab, somehow feed a waste line from outside under the slab & membrane and hook up to it (missing the edge beam & any internal beams)
A redesign may be less stressful !

----------


## tetra

ok thanks, my rough design plan does have a big problem then. the new location for the kitchen is on other side of the room with free walk area in between. so cutting into the cement slab is impossible otherwise very difficult. one possibilty I think you are implying. I could cut a hole in bottom of outside wall in new location and run the pipe around outside to connect up. i'm not sure I can connect up to existing as thats under slab extending outside, but maybe hook it into storm drain?

----------


## ausdesign

If the new cupboard location is against or butts up to an outside wall, yes. Run a new pipe from the sink 'S' bend through the inside of the cupboard (with fall) & penetrate the wall. The line must be connected to the septic or sewer line - not storm water line !!

----------


## thebuildingsurv

I have seen new pipes put in via cutting the existing slab, a bit of a messy job. Redesign would be better. If your slab has no internal beams (check house plans if not to old) then a demo saw could probably do it no probs. It is not that rare of a job. speak to a plumber. It happens quite often in shop fitouts for resteraunts where new toilets or sinks are installed. tie some new dowels bars into existing and new slab mesh.

----------


## kisp

Hi - I'm also considering options for a kitchen renovation and relocatiing a sink and have a couple of questions.
How far can a drain be run in the 150mm space under the cupboards?
Can a drain be run around a corner in the 150mm space under the cupboards?
Could the drain be run through the wall into the laundry tub drain in an adjoining room?
Could the drain be run through the wall into the ensuite basin or toilet drain in an adjoining room?
Dishwasher outlet would be required as well. 
I also have a concrete slab floor - waffle pod type I think. Going through it doesn't sound like a great idea from previous posts.

----------


## arms

> Hi - I'm also considering options for a kitchen renovation and relocatiing a sink and have a couple of questions.
> How far can a drain be run in the 150mm space under the cupboards?
> Can a drain be run around a corner in the 150mm space under the cupboards?
> Could the drain be run through the wall into the laundry tub drain in an adjoining room?
> Could the drain be run through the wall into the ensuite basin or toilet drain in an adjoining room?
> Dishwasher outlet would be required as well. 
> I also have a concrete slab floor - waffle pod type I think. Going through it doesn't sound like a great idea from previous posts.

  simple answer ,
water runs downhill

----------


## seriph1

Simpler answer   -   get advice from a plumber  -  pay for it .... get sound advice.  
Also: consider alternative configurations that don't cause so much potential grief.  -  Finally.... IF the cabinet run will still travel over to the existing drain, then consider running the waste behind the cabinetry  -  it means making the cabinets shallower by around 90mm but that isn't such a bad thing .... means custom made carcases though I guess.... and an enormous PITA is you need to get to the pipes, though compared to having them concreted into your floor .... well you know what I mean.

----------


## kisp

Thanks for the comments Arms and Seriph1. :Smilie:  
I guess I was asking more specifically for the standard fall required to figure how far was possibly feasible. Is 1:60 enough? Is 1:40 the best or something else? 
Also, was wondering if there were any huge issues with running the kitchen sink and dishwasher drain through a wall and into either the ensuite basin or laundry tub pipes just before they enter the slab - allowing for required fall. 
I will get a plumber in to get exact advice, quotes and do the job, but no point in wasting their time or mine if I have no idea what we want to do. :Confused:   
The kitchen sink is currently in a corner up against a wall with no room at all to the left of the sink, not to mention other problems  :Annoyed: - the kitchen is in such a layout that to fix it will necessitate doing a redesign altogether. Lots of considerations including moving walls, and changing windows and doors.

----------


## Eden

> was wondering if there were any huge issues with running the kitchen sink and dishwasher drain through a wall and into either the ensuite basin or laundry tub pipes just before they enter the slab - allowing for required fall.

  
makes perfect sense to me but dont tell anyone I said so   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
eden

----------


## arms

> Thanks for the comments Arms and Seriph1. 
> I guess I was asking more specifically for the standard fall required to figure how far was possibly feasible. Is 1:60 enough? Is 1:40 the best or something else? 
> Also, was wondering if there were any huge issues with running the kitchen sink and dishwasher drain through a wall and into either the ensuite basin or laundry tub pipes just before they enter the slab - allowing for required fall. 
> I will get a plumber in to get exact advice, quotes and do the job, but no point in wasting their time or mine if I have no idea what we want to do.  
> The kitchen sink is currently in a corner up against a wall with no room at all to the left of the sink, not to mention other problems - the kitchen is in such a layout that to fix it will necessitate doing a redesign altogether. Lots of considerations including moving walls, and changing windows and doors.

  i did a kitchen once that required relocating the sink to an opposing wall 6 metres away from the origional position ,all pipes were run within the kickboard space (150mm) and had more than adequate fall to the waste .you may need to jackhammer the floor waste to get the new junction lower in the slab but that is a small problem

----------

